

HN Bounenkai Party in Tokyo Japan - Sun, 19th of December  - jason_tko
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2010/12/informal-hn-bounenkai-party-sun-19th-of-december/

======
po
Jason and I decided to throw one together real quick just so everyone can meet
up one last time before the year of the rabbit is upon us. Were not going to
get as much food as last time and we're going to call it 'informal'. There
will be plenty of drinks and snacks to keep us all going though.

Can't wait to see everyone again and hear how you're all doing.

------
patio11
I'm in America with my family so I'll miss this one, but have a great time
everybody.

------
ique
I won't be able to make it out this time but I sure am looking forward to the
next! These meetings are always entertaining with lots of inspiring and
insightful people!

------
jbm
Wow, short notice - I'm throwing a party on Saturday and not sure if I'll make
it. I'll give it a shot though.

~~~
po
Yeah, sorry for that. We'll plan the next one with more lead time for
everyone. If you're having a party on saturday you'll have at least 12 hours
to get ready for this one. :-)

------
stuartcw
I can't make the Bounenkai so I'm looking forward to up voting the
Shinnenkai..

------
Xixi
I'm in France for Christmas, so I won't be able to join. Have a great party !

------
Klonoar
Damn! I leave Tokyo tomorrow for Moscow, I'd totally have come to this. :(

------
pyrmont
I'll have to make my way up from Kyoto next time :) Have a great party!

------
thegeezer3
im out of the city then..wish i could be there. Does this mean there might be
a shinnenkai?

~~~
po
perhaps...

------
itaru
I'll definitely be there.

------
mreinsch
great, looking forward!

